

MessageParty: location-specific chat rooms seem like a nifty idea - markchristian
http://venturepimp.com/post/1009432067/messageparty

======
slmbrhrt
It does seem like a neat idea, but I already have all the tools I really need
to engage in conversations with nearby strangers in public areas.

~~~
JunkDNA
This was one of the first ideas I had for an iPhone app. I could never find a
suitable answer to your point which made me rapidly lose interest in pursuing
the idea.

